# Browne finally gets his title shot....



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Well it certainly looks positive in this press release from Chagaevs team....

http://www.boxingscene.com/ruslan-chagaev-eyes-lucas-browne-defense-next--96818

Heart says Browne by stoppage round 10
Head says Chagaev by stoppage round 5 
No idea what I will pick in the tipping comp lol

Whats your thoughts on the fight?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Got news said:


> Well it certainly looks positive in this press release from Chagaevs team....
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/ruslan-chagaev-eyes-lucas-browne-defense-next--96818
> 
> ...


 Well I only have a passing interest in the heavies(mainly Browne and Parker fights) but patriotism say's Browne by stoppage. Hopefully it all works out and he makes some good coin.:good


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

I think Browne has a punchers chance in this, but I doubt he'll make it.
Chagaev points.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Any chance of this NOT happening in Russia?

The things that have concerned me about Browne and not really improved are the same reason I only think he's an outside chance in this one. The head movement and defence hasn't improved. Still throwing single bombs and relying to heavily on one punch power (which also doesn't seem to be doing his hands any favours). 

Then in Chagaev's last two fights it's the tale of two Chagaev's. The one against Oquendo I'd give Browne every chance. Lethargic and uninspiring. The one who stalked Pianeta from the get go....well how would Browne go in that situation? He hasn't got the footwork and defence to ride out an offensive raid like that. 

Can the dark destroyer make that much difference to Browne's game? I think the horse has been led to water before he just wont drink. 

This might sound like I don't like Browne but its just the reality of the matchup. I'll be cheering him on like no ones business and he'll give it his all. I just cant erase Browne's last fight from my memory, injured hand or not.


----------



## The Kid Taylor (Jun 18, 2013)

I wouldn't base the outcome of this fight on either of these guys last results. The truth lies somewhere in the middle.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

The Kid Taylor said:


> I wouldn't base the outcome of this fight on either of these guys last results. The truth lies somewhere in the middle.


I don't think we've yet seen Lucas stalked in a fight. Backed up into the ropes just not sure how he'd go. I cant think of a time he's had to fight a truly aggressive opponent. I wouldn't be surprised if Chag tried to take the same fight to Lucas.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

If Lucas doesn't take a step backward and continually tries to come forward aggressively then I think he can win. I would have liked to se him in against Wilder myself.


----------



## The Kid Taylor (Jun 18, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I don't think we've yet seen Lucas stalked in a fight. Backed up into the ropes just not sure how he'd go. I cant think of a time he's had to fight a truly aggressive opponent. I wouldn't be surprised if Chag tried to take the same fight to Lucas.


I think the reasoning behind that is due to his power. Not many are willing to risk it. Chagaev might be but that could be his undoing.



DBerry said:


> If Lucas doesn't take a step backward and continually tries to come forward aggressively then I think he can win. I would have liked to se him in against Wilder myself.


I agree. I think if Browne can get onto his jab and push Chagaev backwards it's a very winnable fight.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

This is quite clearly superb news. I think Browne wins by TKO around the 8th. (No bias here #WarBrowne )

Funny how most of the pics Browne puts on twitter and FB of him training that Benn doesn't seem to be in many of them?


----------



## The Kid Taylor (Jun 18, 2013)

JohnH said:


> This is quite clearly superb news. I think Browne wins by TKO around the 8th. (No bias here #WarBrowne )
> 
> Funny how most of the pics Browne puts on twitter and FB of him training that Benn doesn't seem to be in many of them?


Don't forget, Benn is just the co-trainer. Rodney Williams actually trains Benn himself. I believe Nigel is in England on speaking engagements. I'm sure I read that on his social media somewhere.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

friendly looking fella


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

New trainers and if he fights a preasure fight, trying to get Chag to step back onto the end of Lucas's punches the Lucas has a good chance here. I think Chag is a good boxer but not great but can fight, Lucas has to make the fight, force it in order to control it, he has the power to win it, I hope that his new, exceptional team can undo Fenich's shite on such short notice but lLucas has a career after this, win lose or draw, so long as he is on his feet when the final bell sounds,


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Browne trying to get the shot in either Aus or the UK.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

http://www.maxboxing.com/news/max-boxing-news/browne-is-eager-to-get-his-hands-on-chagaev



> Browne Is Eager To Get His Hands On Chagaev
> 
> Lucas Browne admits he's been waiting by the phone in anticipation of getting his World Boxing Association heavyweight title shot against Ruslan Chagaev.
> 
> ...


 Looks like Germany or Russia will be the likely location.


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 30, 2015)

Chagaev looked pretty focused last time out. I think Fenech's plan of fighting inside against Ruslan would have brought disastrous results. Lucas is the bigger man and needs a stiff jab and some solid right hands. I hope his new team has time to teach him some new tricks. Chag is a canny bugger


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

The fight has finally been ordered by the WBA!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Yep....

Careful what you wish for Lucas! I'll be supporting obviously


----------



## The Kid Taylor (Jun 18, 2013)

This is going to be absolutely huge!


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Needs to be in the UK.

(Purely so I can go to it).


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Ray Wheatley interview with Lucas about his fight with Chagaev and new trainers.


----------



## The Kid Taylor (Jun 18, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Needs to be in the UK.
> 
> (Purely so I can go to it).


What are flights to Russia or Germany like? Expensive? If it's in Oz, it'll cost you an arm and a leg.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

The Kid Taylor said:


> What are flights to Russia or Germany like? Expensive? If it's in Oz, it'll cost you an arm and a leg.


Yeah if its in Germany or Russia, @JohnH will be on the first Ryanair flight, equiped with a colostemy bag so he doesnt have to pay extra to take a piss on board :hey


----------



## The Kid Taylor (Jun 18, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Yeah if its in Germany or Russia, @*JohnH* will be on the first Ryanair flight, equiped with a colostemy bag so he doesnt have to pay extra to take a piss on board :hey


:rofl


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Yeah if its in Germany or Russia, @JohnH will be on the first Ryanair flight, equiped with a colostemy bag so he doesnt have to pay extra to take a piss on board :hey


:deal


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Get your colostomy bag ready @JohnH you're going to Germany late February or early March.

http://www.boxingscene.com/ruslan-chagaev-lucas-browne-eyed-february-march--98755


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Get your colostomy bag ready @JohnH you're going to Germany late February or early March.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/ruslan-chagaev-lucas-browne-eyed-february-march--98755


The article has it in Grozny, Russia but prob doesnt make too much difference. Likely hostile territory for Browne either way.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> The article has it in Grozny, Russia but prob doesnt make too much difference. Likely hostile territory for Browne either way.


atsch I will not edit my post as I deserve to be ridiculed for my stupidity.:rolleyes


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> atsch I will not edit my post as I deserve to be ridiculed for my stupidity.:rolleyes


:lol:


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> atsch I will not edit my post as I deserve to be ridiculed for my stupidity.:rolleyes


Haha. No dramas. I do it all the time skim reading.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Russia has been a real bone yard for Aussie boxers for the last few years. Hopefully Lucas can turn the tables.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Hopefully Chagaev can do it, think he will but it's a tough fight to call at this stage, Chag is long long past his best, and arguably shot.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Tough place to go.

But browne can look to the fact the judges scored more than fairly in Chagaev v Oquendo out there.

Chagaev is arguably shot,but he has always had good footwork and upper body movement.i can't help but think that will be a problem for browne stylistically.he is well schooled and lucas won't be getting many free shots off over there.any opportunites for the right hand have to be took,especially early.dont let chag dictate the fight or get in a rythm.

Id make a prediction of chag wide on points,but who knows in this division with 2 guys in their 30s.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I cant wait. Two highly skilled athletes in theire prime going at it!:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Hopefully Chagaev can do it, think he will but it's a tough fight to call at this stage, Chag is long long past his best, and arguably shot.


Why you hoping Chagaev can do it? Out with the old and in with the new IMO.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Arnold Cream said:


> Why you hoping Chagaev can do it? Out with the old and in with the new IMO.


Browne seems like a nice fella, but he's a poor fighter, who's done nothing to deserve a shot at even the fake WBA belt


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Browne seems like a nice fella, but he's a poor fighter, who's done nothing to deserve a shot at even the fake WBA belt


Hard to argue with that.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

What did Wilder do to get his shot??
@One to watch @Unknown HOOOOOOOK


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Get your colostomy bag ready @JohnH you're going to Germany late February or early March.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/ruslan-chagaev-lucas-browne-eyed-february-march--98755


Brown saying the fight could be in either Aus or the UK.

If it's in the UK I _might_ try to go. :thumbsup


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

JohnH said:


> What did Wilder do to get his shot??
> @One to watch @Unknown HOOOOOOOK


Nothing, well Scott was a lot better than anything on Browne's record but I understand the point, also it should be pointed out Wilder fought for a legitimate belt, whereas Browne is only fighting for the regular and won't be a world champion should he win.

But one fighter getting an undeserved shot doesn't mean another should, and Wilder got an awful lot of hate for the way he was matched on the way up


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Hard to argue with that.


What I can argue with is why the hate is centred on the fighter when the issue is clearly with the game. The rankings system. Lucas just loves to fight and fights whoever is put in front of him. He's wanted several fights along the way and Hatton has chosen otherwise for him. Lucas showed clear frustration at not being in the ring whilst the WBA regular title debacle was being sorted out. I understand why Hatton has been cautious. He, like plenty of us know Lucas' limitations and his team have been strategic about fight choices. Even though we might want to see Lucas more tested to date, you can get the business sense of it.

I support Lucas because of his humility and genuine love of getting in the ring and busting heads. I think its tough to argue Browne as the fighter, doesnt deserve a title shot. He can't do any more than he has. Gotten rid of those put in front of him.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

bruiserh89 said:


> What I can argue with is why the hate is centred on the fighter when the issue is clearly with the game. The rankings system. Lucas just loves to fight and fights whoever is put in front of him. He's wanted several fights along the way and Hatton has chosen otherwise for him. Lucas showed clear frustration at not being in the ring whilst the WBA regular title debacle was being sorted out. I understand why Hatton has been cautious. He, like plenty of us know Lucas' limitations and his team have been strategic about fight choices. Even though we might want to see Lucas more tested to date, you can get the business sense of it.
> 
> I support Lucas because of his humility and genuine love of getting in the ring and busting heads. I think its tough to argue Browne as the fighter, doesnt deserve a title shot. He can't do any more than he has. Gotten rid of those put in front of him.


There's dozens of heavy's who have beaten what's put in front of them, that have beaten better guys than Lucas, so that logic is very flawed


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Nothing, well Scott was a lot better than anything on Browne's record but I understand the point, also it should be pointed out Wilder fought for a legitimate belt, whereas Browne is only fighting for the regular and won't be a world champion should he win.
> 
> But one fighter getting an undeserved shot doesn't mean another should, and Wilder got an awful lot of hate for the way he was matched on the way up


So Wilder fought nobody then got a shot at a "legit" beltiand that is ok?? However Browne having fought nobody (your words) is not worthy to fight for any sort of belt??

Hmm...


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

JohnH said:


> So Wilder fought nobody then got a shot at a "legit" beltiand that is ok?? However Browne having fought nobody (your words) is not worthy to fight for any sort of belt??
> 
> Hmm...


I didn't say it was ok, Wilder didn't deserve a shot either, I was just pointing out Scott was far better than anyone on Browne's record.

Like, genuinely the very first word of my post was me saying Wilder also didn't deserve his shot, how have you not been able to understand that?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

JohnH said:


> What did Wilder do to get his shot??
> @One to watch @Unknown HOOOOOOOK


Not enough.


----------



## The Kid Taylor (Jun 18, 2013)

He's fun to watch and he's never, ever in a dull fight. Forget the haters! WAR BROWNE!


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

I was curious to see the Wlad v Chagaev fight since Chagaev RTD in after the 8th of that fight. Wlad basically jabbed him out of existence and wore him down. Obviously Browne doesnt have that same jab. Chag likes to come forward but Wlad didnt have much trouble keeping him at range with his reach advantage. Browne wont have that same reach but I think the key will be staying on the outside and sting Chag early so he loses some of his aggression. I've yet to see Browne work well on the inside so I cant see a closed in brawl suiting him. Hopefully he's fine tuned the jab to set up for that bear paw overhand right.


----------



## The Mirage (Aug 27, 2013)

http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...6846df55e95c3b1d3?login=1#load-story-comments

*Bouncer-turned-boxer Lucas Browne on his history of violence*

December 12, 2015 7:00pmJAMES HOOPERThe Sunday Telegraph

GUNS, knives, bats, knuckledusters, you name the weapon chances are Lucas Browne has encountered it.
During a 13-year tenure working doors at some of western Sydneyâ€™s toughest nightspots, the cage fighter-turned-boxer with an eye on the heavyweight world title never lost a scrap.
Boasting an imposing record of 23 victories, 20 knockouts and zero losses, Browne is currently on a trajectory aimed at landing a multi-million fight against newly-crowned heavyweight world champion Tyson Fury.
*First, the ex-bouncer who grew up in Granville is in negotiations to secure a shot at the WBA heavyweight title against Ruslan Chagaev in March next year in the Chechnyan capital of Grozny in front of 10,000 hostile Russians.*
*







*

*Browneâ€™s story could have had a very different sporting twist if he had pursued a career in the front row with Parramatta.*
*â€œWhen I was 15 I decided to try and for the Harold Matthews side and got picked. I started off in the front row and by SG Ball I was on the wing,â€ Browne said.*
*â€œMy first year I played with Eric Grothe and in the second year it was Hindmarsh and Cayless. Iâ€™m still a huge Parramatta fan, itâ€™s a great club.â€*

*While most nights he was fast establishing a reputation as one of Sydneyâ€™s most feared enforcers, by day Browne was a devoted parent raising children Angelica, 17, William, 13 and Isaac, 11.
*
*He started cage fighting in 2009, scoring six knockouts in his opening six fights before he ran headlong into the UFC current light heavyweight champion Daniel Cormier.
*
*â€œIt was quite a humbling experience being schooled by a wrestler like that,â€ Browne said.*
*








Lucas Browne and Nathan Cayless at Eels headquarters.

**â€œHe split me across the eyebrow with an elbow and I needed 13 stitches. Obviously, they called the fight off.*

*â€œIâ€™d done cage fighting for two years. I trained for three months and had my first MMA fight. Two weeks after that I had a kickboxing fight.*
*â€œThe weekend after that I had a boxing fight. After the Cormier cage fight, I decided boxing was the way to go.â€
*
*Browne soon linked with his Australian manager, Matt Clark, who also doubles as a matchmaker for British boxing legend Ricky Hatton. Itâ€™s opened doors to some of the best in the fight game in the UK, with the Australian currently trained by Nigel Benn.
*
*Donâ€™t let looks deceive you, either. Due to the hit-and-miss nature of life as an up-and-coming boxer, Browne is currently living with his mum and training in western Sydney.
*
*His fight purses to date have only netted modest returns, but provided he wins his next fight then the paydays should flow.*
*








Heavyweight Lucas Browne â€" also available for childrenâ€™s parties.

**On his time working the doors at venues like the Mean Fiddler and Revesby Workerâ€™s club, Browne said: â€œBesides being able to look after myself I could talk my way out of anything.
*
*â€œI was never, ever a bully. Iâ€™m very firm about that. But if someone wanted to fight me, which generally they did, I made sure I wasnâ€™t anyoneâ€™s punching bag.
*
*â€œIt was never one-on-one. It was always getting hit from behind or the side. Iâ€™ve been hit with chairs, shot at, all sorts of stuff. Youâ€™ve got to be on your game, thatâ€™s for sure.
*
*â€œI always looked at Mike Tyson and thought well, if Iâ€™m a lunatic on the street, then getting in the ring would be great.â€*
*When Browne split with his wife before his 30th birthday, he decided to tun professional.*
*â€œI didnâ€™t want to look back and think â€˜what ifâ€™?,â€ he said.*


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Good to see Lucas getting some exposure in the lead up to his world title fight.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Grozny is not an easy place to get too..


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Grozny is not an easy place to get too..


I'd imagine you'd fly to Moscow and from Moscow to Grozny.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Arnold Cream said:


> I'd imagine you'd fly to Moscow and from Moscow to Grozny.


I'd imagine many would think it was that easy, having checked it's not simple.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> I'd imagine many would think it was that easy, having checked it's not simple.


As soon as you move away from an international flight terminal it does become a bit of a mission. Domestic rail of flight needed as well?


----------



## MANLYSUX (Mar 18, 2015)

So which gym does Lucas train at now?

We'll soon see if the people who pretend to know everything actually do or not.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

MANLYSUX said:


> So which gym does Lucas train at now?
> 
> We'll soon see if the people who pretend to know everything actually do or not.


I guess we will :rolleyes Not sure the gym but he trains out of Blacktown with Rodney Williams...are you going to indulge us?


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

JohnH said:


> I'd imagine many would think it was that easy, having checked it's not simple.


5 flights per day from London to Moscow and 4 per day from Moscow to Grozny. Looks like your connection time would be the issue though, so a night in Red Square it is!


----------



## The Mirage (Aug 27, 2013)

MANLYSUX said:


> So which gym does Lucas train at now?
> 
> We'll soon see if the people who pretend to know everything actually do or not.


Blacktown PCYC and the gym at BKH in Blacktown. Do I win a Mars Bar?


----------



## The Kid Taylor (Jun 18, 2013)

Not sure how to embed a video, but here's Lucas on Fox Sports News...

http://www.foxsports.com.au/video?v=browne-on-cusp-of-wba-title_1227644618223


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Lucas Browne - "Definitely, Iâ€™d love to fight Joshua and would be willing to do it in the UK. Iâ€™ve got no doubts that I would shock the world with a big KO in front of all his fans."

*Exclusive: Browne says Joshua showed â€˜major holesâ€™ in his game*

Phil D Jay
14 December 2015

http://www.worldboxingnews.net/2015...ne-says-joshua-showed-major-holes-in-his-game

Possible fight next year?

Thoughts on the outcome?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

He'd be a better winger for Parra than Fenech was :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Lucas Browne - "Definitely, I'd love to fight Joshua and would be willing to do it in the UK. I've got no doubts that I would shock the world with a big KO in front of all his fans."
> 
> *Exclusive: Browne says Joshua showed 'major holes' in his game*
> 
> ...


 Joshua in 5. Sorry.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

*Confirmed.
Lucas Browne Vs Ruslan Chagaev for the WBA "Regular" Title on March 5th 2016...*

http://www.hattonboxing.com/promotions/press-releases/2015/12/browne-v-chagaev-confirmed-for-march-5


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/sport/a/30403298/big-daddy-browne-fired-up-for-chechnya-challenge/

'Big Daddy' Browne fired up for Chechnya challenge
Neil Devey
December 19, 2015, 7:33 am

It is a heavily fortified city, long associated with separatist violence and entrenched on Australiaâ€™s â€˜Do Not Travelâ€™ list.

For heavyweight boxer Lucas Browne, Grozny is no more than a place on the map where he will seek to make history.

As revealed on thewest.com.au earlier this month, the 36-year-old adopted West Aussie is booked to travel to the Chechen capital for a date with World Boxing Association â€œregularâ€ champion Ruslan Chagaev on March 5 next year.

And should Browne extend his unbeaten record to 24-0, he will be the first Australian to stake a claim for the world heavyweight title.

â€œIâ€™m not excited about going to Chechnya but it is what it is ... thatâ€™s where the fight is. Itâ€™s not as if Iâ€™m not going to go through with a world title shot because I donâ€™t want to go to Chechnya,â€ â€˜Big Daddyâ€™ told The Weekend West.

â€œIâ€™m not fazed at all about that and getting the official confirmation means itâ€™s put a fire under my butt ... letâ€™s get on with it.â€

Chagaev will start as favourite and has the backing of Chechen president Ramzan Kadyrov, who even "sparred" with the Uzbekistan-born boxer before he won back the title in Grozny last year.

But Browne, who is moving back to Perth from his home city of Sydney after the fight, sees the bout as a way of setting up his future and getting a crack at the WBAâ€™s â€œsuperâ€ champion Tyson Fury.

â€œAt my age I have a lot to achieve in a short time,â€ he said. â€œI want to make history, make enough money to be comfortable and set myself up for the rest of my life.

â€œI also want my kids to be proud of their dad. My three kids live in Perth with their mum. My daughter, who is 17, has just finished Year 12 while my two sons are at high school there. And my partner has just moved back to WA with her little one.

â€œMy entire house in Penrith is packed up and I am back living at my mumâ€™s.

â€œIâ€™m training my arse off. There are no distractions, itâ€™s eye on the prize. Itâ€™s boring, but the alternative is I could be over in Perth seeing my children but not training as hard as I am now.

â€œWhen I get in the ring I want to know Iâ€™ve given it the best I could have. And if all goes to plan Iâ€™ll be bringing the world heavyweight title back to Perth.â€

Browne's scrapes when working the doors of Northbridge and, earlier, Kings Cross are well documented. Perhaps the experience of being shot at or attacked with knives and chairs help make the trip to Chechnya seem less daunting.

His frankness is refreshing, also.

He once had his knuckles rapped after a Twitter blast at his UK promoter Ricky Hatton, a tiff soon smoothed over. He is equally forthcoming about two other ring superstars with whom he has worked hand in glove - his former trainer Jeff Fenech and Nigel Benn, who is part of his current set-up.

"When I first came back over (to Sydney) I was training with Jeff, it was just me and him. It was great, one on one," he said.

"But after a while I was just working with his assistant Baz and Iâ€™d see Jeff on the way in. So Iâ€™d come all this way back to Sydney from Perth (to train with Fenech) and I wasnâ€™t getting trained by him.

"Nigel Benn is the motivator, the cheerleader and he works a lot with my fitness. But it's Rodney Williams who does the pad work. Nigel is completely respectful of Rodneyâ€™s pad work and says he has learnt more from Rodney than from anyone in his career.

"Rodney works all the pads, he's very knowledgeable and Iâ€™m very happy with what weâ€™re doing.

"He is very calm, whereas Nigel comes into the room, music on 10 and then talks at 12.

"He is much like Jeff, they talk about themselves and their experiences - they have had to be self-centred people to get where they did.

"They expect people to drop everything. We may come to bump heads (down the line) but itâ€™s all for the same goal and I appreciate having someone with Nigel's experience is great.

"I also realise I have got to be selfish, too (to reach my goals)."

Browne's manager Matt Clark says Fury's recent upset win over Wladimir Klitschko in Dusseldorf has shaken up the heavyweight division and will give his man extra encouragement.

"It certainly feels like there's been a changing of the guard," Clark said.

"You've got (WBC champion) Deontay Wilder, whoâ€™s a young champ. There's (WBA 'super' and WBO champion) Tyson Fury, who's a young champ.

"In the past there's been talk of Tyson and Browne meeting. We'll be keeping an eye on his rematch with Klitschko, especially if Lucas beats Chagaev.

"Don't get me wrong, Chagaev is extremely effective with what he does. He has been around and knows the game well. But Lucas is new and hungry.

"We had a really good team meeting recently. Nigel said there will be a lot of blood, sweat and tears and Lucas will be pushed to the limit, but that when he goes into the ring there will not be a fitter man in the world.

"This is a historic moment in Australian boxing. Lucas Browne joins Bill Squires, Bill Lang, Kali Meehan and Alex Leapai as the only Aussies to fight for the heavyweight title.

"We know the challenge ahead of us as Chagaev is a great fighter, but we feel he's ready to be taken. We've been waiting patiently for this fight to materialise and it's well worth the wait.

"It's going to be an incredible atmosphere in Grozny and we are looking forward to putting on a great show and making Australian boxing history."

Browne agrees this is his time and he plans on making his victory clear-cut.

"I donâ€™t think it will be going 12 rounds ... I just want to knock him out and thereâ€™ll be no arguments," he said.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Arnold Cream said:


> https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/sport/a/30403298/big-daddy-browne-fired-up-for-chechnya-challenge/
> 
> 'Big Daddy' Browne fired up for Chechnya challenge
> Neil Devey
> ...


Interesting to hear Fenech was pretty absent though he was supposedly Lucas' trainer. So March we'll get to see what Rodney has been able to do with Lucas. I did hear Lucas talking about footwork drills which I'm sure the prospect pleases everyone.

How he goes against Chagaev remains to be seen. It's really Lucas' first time against an aggressive, go forward fighter who knows what he's doing.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

It would also be interested to hear what provisions Hatton has in place to make sure another Grozy fix isn't in place. Hard to insure against but it sounded like Oquendo got a rough deal over there.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> It would also be interested to hear what provisions Hatton has in place to make sure another Grozy fix isn't in place. Hard to insure against but it sounded like Oquendo got a rough deal over there.


Lucas has that all in hand >>>

â€œI'm not interested in leaving the fight in the hands of the judges so Iâ€™m going to bring my two judges with me, my left hand and my right hand".


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> It would also be interested to hear what provisions Hatton has in place to make sure another Grozy fix isn't in place. Hard to insure against but it sounded like Oquendo got a rough deal over there.


Hatton is too smart for that rubbish. Independent blood testing and money in escrow I bet...


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Got news said:


> Hatton is too smart for that rubbish. Independent blood testing and money in escrow I bet...


You'd hope so as it really is Lion's den. I also hope Lucas doesn't pin too much on the whole KO plan. Chag has been 'stopped' once and recently watching that, Chag's team pulled him out as they realised their charge was way back on points against Wlad. If Browne gets complacent about his own power, it may not end well. To date, Browne has relied on one punch power rather than sustained degradation of an opponent. Wlad had success working Chag down with the ramrod jab getting through Chag's guard. Browne spends his fights patiently waiting for an 'in' to unload his overhand right. You can literally see Browne's right cocked, ready to fire in fights. With the step up in opponent for Browne, I fear that wont be enough against Chag and it will be critical for Browne to set up of an incessant jab and bunch his punches. What difference had the change in trainer made?


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> You'd hope so as it really is Lion's den. I also hope Lucas doesn't pin too much on the whole KO plan. Chag has been 'stopped' once and recently watching that, Chag's team pulled him out as they realised their charge was way back on points against Wlad. If Browne gets complacent about his own power, it may not end well. To date, Browne has relied on one punch power rather than sustained degradation of an opponent. Wlad had success working Chag down with the ramrod jab getting through Chag's guard. Browne spends his fights patiently waiting for an 'in' to unload his overhand right. You can literally see Browne's right cocked, ready to fire in fights. With the step up in opponent for Browne, I fear that wont be enough against Chag and it will be critical for Browne to set up of an incessant jab and bunch his punches. What difference had the change in trainer made?


Things are looking positive in the Browne camp since the change of trainers from Jeff to Rodney/ Nigel but I guess the proof will be seen on fight night. Lucas is very confident and not intimidated at all by Chagaev so he's going to leave it all in the ring. I don't think Lucas can outbox Chagaev but he can out bang him. It's quite an interesting fight...


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Got news said:


> Things are looking positive in the Browne camp since the change of trainers from Jeff to Rodney/ Nigel but I guess the proof will be seen on fight night. Lucas is very confident and not intimidated at all by Chagaev so he's going to leave it all in the ring. I don't think Lucas can outbox Chagaev but he can out bang him. It's quite an interesting fight...


Lucas will certainly have the chance to answer some questions people might have. Sounds promising with Rodney.


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

*Lucas Browne wants Australia to get behind him in title fight against Ruslan Chagaev*

December 20, 2015 6:55pm
GRANTLEE KIEZA The Courier-Mail

Lucas Browne will take on Ruslan Chagaev for the WBA crown in the Russian republic of Chechnya on March 5.
LUCAS Browne will have two of Britainâ€™s greatest ever fighters in his corner when he chases the world heavyweight title next year but itâ€™s the support of Australia heâ€™s really fighting for.

The former Sydney bouncer and cage fighter challenges Ruslan Chagaev for the WBA crown in the Russian republic of Chechnya on March 5.

Browne is one of the most intimidating fighters in world boxing, 120kg of tattooed terror whose history of violence includes 23 pro bouts without loss and 20 wins by KO.

But after a sparring session in 35C Sydney heat on Saturday morning, he sat down to tell The Courier-Mail that while he might look like a demon, heâ€™s really a good Catholic boy who is living with his mum as he prepares for one of the most important fights in Australian history.

British heroes Ricky Hatton, Browneâ€™s promoter, and Nigel Benn, his main cheerleader, will be in Browneâ€™s corner when he faces the chunky southpaw Chagaev in the 30,000-seat Akhmat Arena in Chechnyaâ€™s capital Grozny.

No Australian has ever held the world heavyweight championship.

But on the very night the last contender â€" Alex Leapai â€" challenged Wladimir Klitschko for the title in Germany last year, Browne was in Sheffield, England, becoming Australiaâ€™s first Commonwealth heavyweight champion in 122 years.

Browne knocked out Canadian Eric Martel Bahoeli for the title in the fifth round.

The previous holder Peter Jackson, who won the crown in 1892, is buried under a magnificent tomb in Brisbaneâ€™s Toowong cemetery.

Browne knows Chagaev is a tremendous fighter but is confident he has the size, strength and sizzle to cause an upset.

â€œWeâ€™re both 36 but Iâ€™m relatively fresh,â€™â€™ Browne says.

â€œChagaev has been fighting for more than 20 years and heâ€™s got a lot more wear on him than I have. I didnâ€™t have an amateur career and Iâ€™ve only had 23 fights.

â€œHeâ€™s a lot older in a boxing sense. Iâ€™ve also got a lot more height (193cm to 180cm) and reach.

â€œHopefully, heâ€™s going to come out and try to stop me quickly like he did in his last fight (a first-round KO over Italian Francesco Pianeta) but if I can get past the first four rounds Iâ€™m in with a big chance because I can take a punch and Iâ€™m a very heavy hitter.â€™â€™

Browne beat the faded former world champion James Toney in Melbourne in 2013 but under Hattonâ€™s promotion many of his biggest wins â€" against Bahoeli, the 203cm Richard Towers and the previously unbeaten (24-0) Ukrainian Andriy Rudenko â€" have all been in the UK.

Hatton, who ended the career of Aussie Kostya Tszyu in 2005, told The Courier-Mail: â€œLucas is one of the heaviest punchers in the world and he has the power to knock out anyone he faces. Anyone.â€™â€™

After years of Klitschko dominating the heavyweight division, Browne says boxing is in a state of flux with the rise of Englishmen Tyson Fury and Anthony Joshua and the big American Deontay Wilder.

â€œEvery fighter is beatable,â€™â€™ Browne says, â€œJoshua hasnâ€™t got the chin you need for the heavyweight division, I donâ€™t think Fury has and I donâ€™t think Wilder has either â€" for someone with my power that gives me great opportunities.

â€œFirst I have to concentrate on beating Chagaev. Heâ€™s very experienced, tough, a good puncher and heâ€™s fighting at home.

â€œItâ€™s going to be a tough test but I hope Australia gets behind me as I try to make sporting history.â€™â€™

Chagaev, who has 34 wins and a draw in 37 pro fights, represented Uzbekistan at the Sydney Olympics and boasts two wins in three amateur fights with Cuban Olympic great Felix Savon.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

WTF :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> WTF :lol:


:rofl


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> WTF :lol:


Exceeded expectations :cheers


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Silent night, *violent night*! :rofl:rofl


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

"Sing off" Fury vs Browne who wins?


----------



## Ipswich Express (Dec 19, 2015)

Got news said:


> "Sing off" Fury vs Browne who wins?


Fury out to an early lead with an excellent verse before Browne catches him with a chorus for a come from behind KO


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Ipswich Express said:


> Fury out to an early lead with an excellent verse before Browne catches him with a chorus for a come from behind KO


Well look what the cat dragged in! Welcome mate :cheers


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> WTF :lol:


The man is a fucking legend.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Ipswich Express said:


> Fury out to an early lead with an excellent verse before Browne catches him with a chorus for a come from behind KO


Bit slow there mate, it's only taken what, a few years?

Welcome, and I hope you've been looking after my glove... :nod


----------



## Ipswich Express (Dec 19, 2015)

Cheers lads. Looking forward to hopefully giving an insight to how things are going with Big Daddy's camp.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Browne publically C'bombing Wilder


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/681249091192422400


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I don't wanna be THAT guy but what exactly does Browne have a shot at here?

The WBA have Fury as champion then they've got Ortiz as their 2nd champion (which is utter nonsense anyway) but now they're getting Chagaev to fight Broowne for that same 'title'???

Seems like a load of nonsense. Good luck to Browne but I'm not going to go round pretending this fight is for anything meaningful other than a potential ranking.


----------



## Ipswich Express (Dec 19, 2015)

Ortiz is their third champion, he's the interim title holder. It is what it is.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Not looking good for a trip to the fight :sad5


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Lunny said:


> I don't wanna be THAT guy but what exactly does Browne have a shot at here?
> 
> The WBA have Fury as champion then they've got Ortiz as their 2nd champion (which is utter nonsense anyway) but now they're getting Chagaev to fight Broowne for that same 'title'???
> 
> Seems like a load of nonsense. Good luck to Browne but I'm not going to go round pretending this fight is for anything meaningful other than a potential ranking.


Whatever_ * it *_ is, no Australian has ever won one before.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

It's the WBA World heavyweight title.


----------



## Ipswich Express (Dec 19, 2015)

DB Cooper said:


> Whatever_ * it *_is, no Australian has ever won one before.


Nail on the head.


----------



## Ipswich Express (Dec 19, 2015)

JohnH said:


> Not looking good for a trip to the fight :sad5


Can't get the time off work mate? Or the fear of being abducted and held to ransom?


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Ipswich Express said:


> Can't get the time off work mate? Or the fear of being abducted and held to ransom?


Time off is not a problem, not sure anyone would want to kidnap me.

Problem is every UK agency advises against going there as it's a shithole.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Time off is not a problem, not sure anyone would want to kidnap me...


Reading the other forums here I'm not so sure of that :smile


----------



## Ipswich Express (Dec 19, 2015)

JohnH said:


> Time off is not a problem, not sure anyone would want to kidnap me.
> 
> Problem is every UK agency advises against going there as it's a shithole.


Can't be any worse than Kippax or Bradford


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Got news said:


> It's the WBA World heavyweight title.


No it's not.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Reading the other forums here I'm not so sure of that :smile


Haha!


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

One to watch said:


> No it's not.


Yes it is...

WBA World Heavyweight Title


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Got news said:


> Yes it is...
> 
> WBA World Heavyweight Title


I thought it was for The WB* "Regular" Title??










Seems not...


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

JohnH said:


> I thought it was for The WB* "Regular" Title??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the WBA World title nothing more nothing less.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

JohnH said:


> I thought it was for The WB* "Regular" Title??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the regular title.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

One to watch said:


> That is the regular title.


Why isn't it called that then?

When Wlad was champ, they called his belt the "Super" belt and Chagaev's the "Regular", now they don't. Don't get me wrong Fury is still the champ, however does the WB* know that??


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

One to watch said:


> That is the regular title.


It says WBA World title!

Show me where it says "regular" title on any official WBA media?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Got news said:


> It says WBA World title!
> 
> Show me where it says "regular" title on any official WBA media?


As I said above it's not officially called the regular, as that sounds awful, but when there's a super champion (in this case Tyson Fury) then the WBA title gets referred to as the regular, to avoid confusion (or in this case, not)


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

JohnH said:


> Why isn't it called that then?
> 
> When Wlad was champ, they called his belt the "Super" belt and Chagaev's the "Regular", now they don't. Don't get me wrong Fury is still the champ, however does the WB* know that??


Can you show me an example of the WBA referring to it as the regular title when Wlad was super champ?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyway, regardless of who wins, Tyson Fury is the WBA champ, and Lucas Browne will need to beat him to become the first Aussie heavyweight champion/belt holder


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Anyway, regardless of who wins, Tyson Fury is the WBA champ, and Lucas Browne will need to beat him to become the first Aussie heavyweight champion/belt holder


If Lucas beats Chagaev Lucas will be WBA World champion and that's a fact, it will be in the history books as World champion.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Got news said:


> If Lucas beats Chagaev Lucas will be WBA World champion and that's a fact, it will be in the history books as World champion.


So are all the WBU/IBO/IBU/WBN/WFC world champions too?

No, same as Lucas won't be, same as Chagaev isn't


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> So are all the WBU/IBO/IBU/WBN/WFC world champions too?
> 
> No, same as Lucas won't be, same as Chagaev isn't


No, not to me, I only recognized the 4 belts with the WBA and from time to time some of the others having Interim, World or super champions.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Got news said:


> No, not to me, I only recognized the 4 belts with the WBA and from time to time some of the others having Interim, World or super champions.


Why would you recognize an interim belt? Other than being a little fanboy?


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Why would you recognize an interim belt? Other than being a little fanboy?


Because I like the opportunity it creates for fighters.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Got news said:


> Because I like the opportunity it creates for fighters.


What a stupid answer, i'm done talking to you, you're a fan boy, and a stupid one at that


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> What a stupid answer, i'm done talking to you, you're a fan boy, and a stupid one at that


I'm going to lose sleep over this....


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

op


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Looks like Lucas might have joined a few dots since last I saw him >>>


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Happy new year @bronzebomber you chicken leg fuckwit... I'll see you some time next year...










:lol:


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Only Lucas could get away with that statement lol


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Can you show me an example of the WBA referring to it as the regular title when Wlad was super champ?


This might help you
http://www.badlefthook.com/2010/6/22/1509399/navigating-boxings-alphabet-titles


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

JohnH said:


> This might help you
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2010/6/22/1509399/navigating-boxings-alphabet-titles


So no then

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Mirage (Aug 27, 2013)

A bit of an insight into Browne's preparation, including sparring, here. Would be some fun sessions to watch out in Western Sydney!

http://www.news.com.au/sport/boxing...t/news-story/50961f358709714ffee5c35422338055


----------



## Ipswich Express (Dec 19, 2015)

The Mirage said:


> A bit of an insight into Browne's preparation, including sparring, here. Would be some fun sessions to watch out in Western Sydney!
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/sport/boxing...t/news-story/50961f358709714ffee5c35422338055


We see Jai as ideal sparring, especially for the earlier part of this camp. As mentioned in the article, he's quick and elusive so it makes Lucas focus more on his speed and being up on his toes himself. In the latter stages of the camp we'll focus more on the strength aspects that Chagaev will bring with heavier sparring partners. The plan of course is for Lucas to retain the speed and movement that Rodney has looked to improve.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Ipswich Express said:


> We see Jai as ideal sparring, especially for the earlier part of this camp. As mentioned in the article, he's quick and elusive so it makes Lucas focus more on his speed and being up on his toes himself. In the latter stages of the camp we'll focus more on the strength aspects that Chagaev will bring with heavier sparring partners. The plan of course is for Lucas to retain the speed and movement that Rodney has looked to improve.


Cheers ippy for the Intel.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Hasim Rahman backing Lucas to win.

http://www.ringnews24.com/2016/01/22/hasim-rahman-backing-lucas-browne/#.VqHFuZVf2M8


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Got news said:


> No, not to me, I only recognized the 4 belts with the WBA and from time to time some of the others having Interim, World or super champions.


So if Browne would be the WBA World Heavyweight Champion, what is Tyson Fury and what is Luis Ortiz?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

* Holmes tells Lucas Browne to jab Chagaev *

â€œAll you have to do is keep the jab going,â€ Holmes told Browne. â€œStick it in his face as quick as possible and as often as possible".

â€œWhen you see it working, bring that big right hand in. Thatâ€™s all I can tell you. Enjoy yourself and best of luck.â€

https://www.boxing247.com/press-boxing/holmes-lucas-browne-chagaev/52407?

When you had one of the best jabs in heavyweight history what else would you expect him to say?


----------



## Ipswich Express (Dec 19, 2015)

*Boxer Browne adds a little Ali to his game*











Australian boxer Lucas Browne will try to emulate Muhammad Ali in his fight with Ruslan Chagaev. (AAP)


*Australian boxer Lucas Browne is taking a little of Muhammad Ali's style into his fight with WBA heavyweight champion Ruslan Chagaev.*

*Source: AAP
*
*16 FEB 2016 - 12:12 PM UPDATED 44 MINS AGO*


*Lucas Browne is attempting to supplement his awesome power with a dash of Muhammad Ali's style as he bids to become the first Australian to win a portion of the heavyweight world boxing title.

*
*Browne leaves Sydney next week for his clash with Uzbekistan's WBA regular heavyweight world champion Ruslan Chagaev in Grozny, Chechnya on March 5.*
*Renowned for the fearsome power which has put 20 KOs in his 23-0 record, 36-year-old Browne knows he can't rely solely on that asset against such an experience and savvy opponent.

*
*Southpaw Chagaev (34-2-1, 21 KOs) has only been stopped once, by former long standing world champion Wladimir Klitschko.*
*Browne, who will enjoy a 16cm height advantage, has been working with trainer Rodney Williams on improving his fitness, agility and head movement in an effort to overcome the 37-year-old Chagaev.

*
*"Rodney, has helped me create the angles, the ins and outs, the moving around and bouncing around, a bit more Muhammad Ali-esque, so to speak," Browne told AAP on Tuesday.

*
*"I've got the power, fitness is always the key.*
*"If I'm fit enough to be able to move around and throw a jab out and to be able to continuously throw my hard punches then I'll win the fight."*
*"I think the moving around, the angles, to make him miss as well, I think that's the key in this one.*
*"I see the first or five rounds as being somewhat of a feeling out process, just making sure that he feels my power, see how he reacts to that and wear him down over the late rounds.

*
*Browne isn't focusing on a KO, but neither does he want the fight to go down to a points decision.*
*"He (Chagaev) is best friends with the (Chechnyan) president. I don't think a decision would be wise on my part," Browne said.*
*"Browne expects Chagaev to try and press the fight.*
*"He is somewhat one dimensional but at the same time extremely effective," Browne said.

*
*Williams apart, Browne is being assisted by Britain's former super middleweight world champion Nigel Benn.*
*Describing his role as Browne's cheerleader, Benn says he's trying to instil his passion in the Australian.*
*"He has all the qualities to be the first Australian heavyweight champion of the world," Benn said.*


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Lucas Browne on final preparations,Dillian Whyte's tweets,Joshua vs Martin


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Paul Upham interviews Rodney Williams


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Lucas Browne in great place ahead of Chagaev bout.

https://www.boxingnewsandviews.com/2016/02/20/browne-in-great-place-mentally-and-physically-10324/


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Ipswich Express said:


> Cheers lads. Looking forward to hopefully giving an insight to how things are going with Big Daddy's camp.


The fight is less than a week away now. How is the big fellow going? I heard he has lost lots of weight. Perhaps come in the lightest he ever has?


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Who is on the Big Daddy train here guys?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Some clips of Big Daddy's sparring in preparation for Chagaev on this you-tube page.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Big Daddy looking fit for the big fight.

Let's hope he can pull it off...


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Ultimate Guide to Australian heavyweight Lucas Browneâ€™s title fight with Ruslan Chagaev in Chechnya

http://www.foxsports.com.au/boxing/...a/news-story/f627c4245e5c10dbc78a5b148ad55829


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Sounds like we better set the alarm clocks for early Sunday.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The Mirage said:


> Blacktown PCYC and the gym at BKH in Blacktown. Do I win a Mars Bar?


Good to see yous back ;-)

The WBA seem to be very quiet - at least publicly anyway - are they communicating with Lucas and the team at all?

There's an additional Mars Bar at stage here.


----------

